# Saunders loft



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Noticed on an auction site that this loft was bought out and the birds are for sale. http://saundersloft.com/loft.php Really nice loft and had put together some really nice birds. Too bad he had to leave the sport.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You for the link


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

nice big loft


----------

